

No, Facebook Didn’t Decrease Page Feed Reach To Sell More Promoted Posts - hornokplease
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/07/killing-rumors-with-facts-no-facebook-didnt-decrease-page-news-feed-reach-to-sell-more-promoted-posts/

======
sp332
Wow, this graph is crazy
[http://tctechcrunch2011.files.wordpress.com/2012/11/page-
pos...](http://tctechcrunch2011.files.wordpress.com/2012/11/page-post-reach-
graph.png) The standard deviation is more than twice the average!

This is a bit disingenuous: "The launch of Promoted Posts had no impact on the
news feed reach of the average Page." And I think this is just wrong: "Sadly,
news outlets like Ars Technica that are typically level-headed covered the
Dangerous Minds rant as true despite its lack of hard data to back up its
anecdotal claim." The linked article says: "Ars' own Facebook page has
experienced similar fluctuations: even as likes continue to climb, traffic
generated by the page has remained unusually low." So they do, in fact, have
data.

~~~
tmarthal
Really should have modeled it at a Poisson distribution. The Normal/Gaussian
distribution doesn't seem to model the information.

------
sek
This looks like a PR move, nobody knows their algorithm. Similar situation to
Google, what comes on top of the stream? I mean you pay to manipulate it, so
there is no neutrality to begin with.

The paid concept is flawed, think about it:

You follow 100 Sites/Friends nobody promotes their post. Now everybody pays to
promote their posts for the same amount.

Stream looks exactly the same.

So Facebook obviously hopes for a race to the top here where everybody pays
more to stay up. Great idea, it will depend on CPA in the end anyway. Seems
way too expensive right now.

------
edgesrazor
Interesting... I'm still trying to figure out how a smaller page I like (~2000
likes) and interact with - which I know has very little spam reports has
almost completed stopped showing up in my News Feed, yet every time I log in
I'm told to Like Mitt Romney.

------
nicholassmith
From a reasonable sized set of people I know who use Facebook Pages they saw a
massive downward trend in engagement from people who liked the page at the
same time Promoted Posts came in. Complete conjecture as I know a
statistically small set of people in comparison to the number of people using
Pages, but 30 people with the same issue is a bit of an odd situation.

------
sssparkkk
"Basically if you never click, Like, comment, or share posts by a Page,
Facebook made that Page less likely to show up in your feed. Cathcart says
“That’s a relatively large change. It resulted in a large decrease in spam
reports”, meaning it succesfully made the Facebook news feed better."

Following that logic I know a really good way to make the news feed even
'better': don't show any page updates ever. Or even any updates at all.

~~~
moepstar
Somehow, all of this implies that i would 100% of the time i find a post
showing up on my wall being interesting like or comment it.. Which is just not
true - i might skim over it, look at the attached picture and that's it...

------
timpeterson
this Constine kid is as annoying about facebook as MG Siegler is about Apple.

boring.

------
ryguytilidie
I don't understand why he would provide facts that aren't facts and pretend
like those things make his argument for him. wut?

~~~
joeblau
You must not be familiar with the Author. Let's just say He's extremely
bullish on Facebook.

------
joell
Bullshit.

------
89a
sure they didn't, also can techcrunch and gawker rags make a post without
including some stupid meme shit image?

